# October 8 estate sale



## robertc (Sep 28, 2011)

Just found this sale on auctionzip.com. It is in Statesville N.C. on October 8. The list of bikes include:  1951 AMF Shelby Flying Cloud Air Flow( Original); 1950’s J.C. Higgins(Restored); 1960’s  J C Higgins Flight Liner (Original); 1950 J C Higgins Women’s Bicycle( Original); 1955 Schwinn Corvette (Original Mint Condition); 1952 Columbia Westfield (Original); 1950’s Coronet Monark Silver King (Original); 1940’s Firestone Deluxe Cruiser (Original); 1960’s Murray Women’s Bicycle (Original); Its from a private collection along with a large assortment of peddle cars. The auctioneer's web site is perryauction.net


----------



## IJamEcono (Sep 28, 2011)

If I wasn't 16 hours away, I'd meet you there and buy you a cup of coffee. Those bikes look clean.


----------



## robertc (Sep 29, 2011)

It's not but 3 hours away for me but I doubt if I will make it to the sale. We may have to take a rain check on the coffee.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 1, 2011)

It's only about 2 hours away from me, but I wouldn't dare go to it...too many temptations there - bikes, trikes, pedal tractors - to wipe out my checking account. 

Dave


----------



## robertc (Oct 2, 2011)

I know what you mean. My girlfriend's father went to an auction sale Saturday in Greensboro, N.C. There was a couple of old bikes there and I told him if they went for $15 to $20 pick up one for me. I ended up with three, sight unseen.


----------

